# on the bench



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> was hard reading the gps...forgot my goggles.


Should of asked the dog... I hope he had his on.:lol:


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Can't tell you how impressed I am with that boat project SK. Nothing like designing the right tool for the job! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ScavengerMan said:


> Can't tell you how impressed I am with that boat project SK. Nothing like designing the right tool for the job! Thanks for sharing.....


thanks scav. i'm gettin more satisfaction from doing it than i ever thought i would. I been thinking for years on how to restore this into a modern shi rig for some time.....and its finally there. My dad even had smile in his face when i came back in from the test run.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I think that is an f model.... real good looking boat, I have come acrossed a few but never when I have had the extra dough

http://www.fiberglassics.com/aerocraft/


Check out the history link


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

what did you put on the bottom and where do you get it from 

scott


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

28 mph with a 9.9! Not bad, stable,good. I am thinking the 15hp might do 38mph. Why not do it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

painted and inside done. numbers and registration on tomorrow.

from this:









to this:


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

hmmmm:













i like it!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hehe thats exactly where i got my inspiration from, did a lot of battleship googling last nite,


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe thats exactly where i got my inspiration from, did a lot of battleship googling last nite,


Yup, She's got "Bismark" written all over'er! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Looks great Kid, you did a very nice job of updating and preserving some history and memories.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice looking rig, you did a great job. Enjoyed reading the thread, most likely the only one i read from start to finish


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> got a lot done today. built up the transom and tested it out on the river with the 9.9. hit 28mph on way down to hulien rd. from dnr launch. boat is super stable....bit surprised by that. took it home and sandblasted it and got primer on. Now tomorrow i gotta decide what kind of paint job i'm gonna do.


28 mph? Man, you're doing something right, I can barely touch 28 w/ my 14 ft mirrocraft empty, and thats w/ a 25 Hp merc. You won't need a winch at that speed, you can just jump the dikes. Project turned out sweet! Good looking rig. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

chuckinduck said:


> 28 mph? Man, you're doing something right, I can barely touch 28 w/ my 14 ft mirrocraft empty, and thats w/ a 25 Hp merc. You won't need a winch at that speed, you can just jump the dikes. Project turned out sweet! Good looking rig. How much does it weigh?


not sure on weight...started out light. kinda heavy now. i think thats whats making it so stable.


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

5 bucks says it ends up on the bottom of the river or flooded woods by years end :evil:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

michiduck said:


> 5 bucks says it ends up on the bottom of the river or flooded woods by years end :evil:


not with all the foam i put in it.....total preventative measure. :yikes:


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

That is one sweet boat. Good job!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Bender beat Me to it - Battle Ship . Ya did a nice job - enjoy ! Should be some good "Ju-Ju" in that boat. C-man


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Razzle dazzle camo. Looks good but don't work to good on birds I did it to my boat a few weeks ago then layed bark and grass over it and it worked awsome.

Razzle dazzle camo was created to break up a ship when it was docked next to the industrial buildings that are in most ports, but the huge advantage was it made it hard for u-bout captains to get good speed and bearing on a moving ship.

That is one bad ass little boat


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

28 MPH? :yikes: I new an ole motocrosser like yourself would have to have speed! :lol: But 28 mph in the ole aerocraft. Dangit man! That's not what we're riddin in when we come hunt with ya is it! :gaga: :tdo12: You can no way fit shooter and me in that boat. 

At least not him, *small boats and shooter* = *BIG TROUBLE!* HE swamped me once just by stepping into the boat. Flipped me right over and pitched me out of the boat in a 14x36. Big Dutchman anyway. 

Very nice job on the boat D. It's nice to keep a little tradition in waterfowlin. That's def. a classic boat. With 2009 upgrades! As someone mentioned in a post earlier, it need a flame job, or at least a picture of a shark mouth with teeth painted on the bow! 

A nice name for the boat.
"The Quacker Attacker" TM LOL

Smoke


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke said:


> 28 MPH? :yikes: I new an ole motocrosser like yourself would have to have speed! :lol: But 28 mph in the ole aerocraft. Dangit man! That's not what we're riddin in when we come hunt with ya is it! :gaga: :tdo12: You can no way fit shooter and me in that boat.
> 
> At least not him, *small boats and shooter* = *BIG TROUBLE!* HE swamped me once just by stepping into the boat. Flipped me right over and pitched me out of the boat in a 14x36. Big Dutchman anyway.
> 
> ...


ya no way will i be letting shooter in this boat.....i don't want it "tainted". hehe. we need to hookup in november, we can take the big rig then.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Did you leave it overnight in downtown Saginaw? Looks like someone tagged it with SK:lol:

Seriously though, looks nice.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks awesome D. See ya out there


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Did you leave it overnight in downtown Saginaw? Looks like someone tagged it with SK:lol:


 
To funny...


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Big 'ole fella like yourself goin' 28mph in a teeny weeny little boat like that....

Yup...you must be young. LOL

Great lookin' boat 'Kid....hope to run into ya' some day.

And Smoke...I got ya' beat...

I swamped my bro in law one time just by putting one LEG into the boat....


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

How squirrely is that boat at top speed? Our 12 foot Jonnie gets really squirrely with our 10hp motor on it when you open her up.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

chuckinduck said:


> How squirrely is that boat at top speed? Our 12 foot Jonnie gets really squirrely with our 10hp motor on it when you open her up.


steady as a tank. obviously you can't make big corrections at high speed, but i think having the runner down the middle was good decision, can carve it pretty good.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with you sk. The runner down the middle of the boat, is a deff. improvement over the original design! Should cut a pretty good corner with it on. 
Smoke


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> steady as a tank. obviously you can't make big corrections at high speed, but i think having the runner down the middle was good decision, can carve it pretty good.


You probably have said this somewhere but where do you get the sheets of that plastic material? I would like to add it to the runners on one of our boats.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> You probably have said this somewhere but where do you get the sheets of that plastic material? I would like to add it to the runners on one of our boats.


the white or the black material?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> the white or the black material?


I'd like to get some of both but for different applications.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I'd like to get some of both but for different applications.


PM sent.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

WOW, nice job on the boat, 
Got a story on the one I had years ago, I used it for years to hunt the woods, It had a removable wood slat floor in it that the front end of propped up so you could lay out in it, and a elastic cord all the way around the cockpit so you could grass it, and a board seat that slid back and forth on the top of the cockpit. It also had built in oar holders along the side on the inside and with the short oars that came with it it would actually row pretty decent. I used a 4hp angle drive on it. Well I found a Lund Ducker and so decided to sell this boat, then years later a guy I worked with said he had a duck boat for sale and when I went to look at it. Yep it was the same boat I sold years prior. I sure wish that boat could talk. I finally sold it again, and a lot of other duck boats have come and gone but that boat never let me down. It was great for hunting the north end or the woods late in the season when the small flocks of big northern red legger's would look for a place to set down in the late morning. Because it would hide well and was stable enough to shoot from like a layout boat. Enjoy your boat and thanks for sharing your project. 
Mark
Oh ya, Because of the flat bottom and the keel it made pushing the sheet ice around in the corn pretty easy too.


----------



## To Many Hobbies (Dec 31, 2008)

Boat lookls great! Lot of ? about what you did things for and materials you used. 
This is a test post , first post .


----------



## To Many Hobbies (Dec 31, 2008)

what material was used for the keel, stainless or aluminum and did you use stainless bolts to mount it and the black material? where do you get the black and white material? did you just put the black material on to keep from slicing the bottom over the dikes? my old hunting partner and i hunted shiawassee for many years and never had a problem , we always pulled by hand. my son is 12, so i can get back out there now so i bought him a nice old myers 12 ft we are going to hunt out of and i would like to make sure his boat will not end up recked. using my motor of my 14ft boat and my trailer. any info would be great.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

Dan,

I saw this picture on a repo auction site and thought maybe your boat got repo'd


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ah man diver i let this thread go and missed your post (just seeing it now). thats an awesome paint on that old boat.


Also, if anyone is sitting on an old duck boat pre-1950's and is looking to sell it, feel free to send me a pm. I'm looking for another old 1 man/2 man 10' to 14' duck boat to restore this winter. aluminum only.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Kid, might want to copy this design.

http://www.mshipco.com/military_m80.html

I think it would work for the bay.

I like the paint design. Deploys 16ft boat out the back and hauls [email protected]#!


----------

